# Truck choice



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys I have been doing snow removal for only 2 years. I am only 16 and I get my license pretty soon. I want a pick up my mom says I am going to look like a country bumpkin i was wondering if there are any decent sized trucks that aren't pickup so I don't look like a fool with my girl friend in it. It has to have a few seats because it needs to trasport friends and all.

thanks


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

if you want something thats gonna be able to handle the work you wanna do get a truck. if you want something to haul your friends around buy a car or if you want both get an extended cab truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

STIHL GUY;1262036 said:


> if you want something thats gonna be able to handle the work you wanna do get a truck. if you want something to haul your friends around buy a car or if you want both get an extended cab truck


^^^^ x2. I wonder what the insurance rates would be for a 16 year old driver with a truck and plow. Not cheappayup I am guessing. But like StihlGuy said you need to get a truck with an extended cab if you want to haul around your friends. At least a 3/4 ton also. Good Luck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

F250 for plowing and a Cadillac Escalade for the chicks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

3/4ton with an extended cab. Stop worrying about looking like a fool I personally like bigger trucks but you will look more like a fool driving a honda ridgeline or something of the sort and doing work with it...


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

where in nnj are you from?


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks guys. The insurance thing is something to consider however i am going to milk my parents for that for as long as I can. my dad can careless what car or truck I have as long as its safe. So I am assuming the bigger the heavier and the safer. In the end I am working right now so I personally think it should be my choice. and I am from Oradell, nj right next to paramus where abouts are you from JRS


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Paramus? is that where the psychic was taken to a motel room in ghostbusters?


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

hahahaha i wish


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i would look for older Chevy Tahoe 96 or so put plow on it,


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Also depends on what you want to plow with it- residentials are tougher with bigger trucks- bigger in this case meaning longer wheelbase so a club cab/extended cab truck with a long bed makes for a long truck and lesser to poor performance in tight drives (sometimes even a drive through or parking garage!)


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

why is it that most everyone thinks you are a country bumpkin I guess if you drive around in a cadillac is a pimp.Get what ever you like to drive your the one that has to pay for it so you may as well enjoy.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

chas4x4;1262695 said:


> why is it that most everyone thinks you are a country bumpkin I guess if you drive around in a cadillac is a pimp.Get what ever you like to drive your the one that has to pay for it so you may as well enjoy.


I happen to agree immensely


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

There is nothing Country Bumpkin about driving a pick up. 

As a matter of fact there is something women like about a pickup man.

"A bucket of rust or a brand new machine, once around the block and you'll know what I mean" - Joe Diffie.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1262713 said:


> There is nothing Country Bumpkin about driving a pick up.
> 
> As a matter of fact there is something women like about a pickup man.
> 
> "A bucket of rust or a brand new machine, once around the block and you'll know what I mean" - Joe Diffie.


"You could set my truck on fire or roll it down a hill and I still wouldn't trade it for a Coupe De Ville."

"I've got and 8' bed that never has to be made"


----------



## Plow_Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would you look like a fool with your girlfriend in a truck?  Most girls like trucks


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

"if it weren't for trucks we wouldn't have tailgates"
"I've met all my wives in traffic jams"
"there's something women like about a pickup man."


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

hhahah im not disagreeing with you guys at all. Its just what my mom thinks and she is paying for the insurance. I am going to fight her tooth and nail


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mikemat31;1264807 said:


> hhahah im not disagreeing with you guys at all. Its just what my mom thinks and she is paying for the insurance. I am going to fight her tooth and nail


Get off your parents insurance and get your own, thats what I did and commercial truck insurance is sometimes even a bit cheaper


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

grandview;1262461 said:


> Paramus? is that where the psychic was taken to a motel room in ghostbusters?


Holiday Inn, Classic movie sir.


----------



## 76ranger (Oct 8, 2010)

If your girl is more concerned about what you drive than about you its time for a change. And country bumpkin is an insulting term i am a ******* (driving tractor's, atv's, and snowmobiles to school more than your truck makes you qualified).


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

A ford f250 or chevy 2500hd these are my two choices when i get my truck with a plow pretty soon,goodluck with everythingussmileyflag


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

"Those cargo lights give off a romantic glow" so there get a truck for you and your girl lmao


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

if you have the money get the 3/4 ton ext cab short box or crew cab short box. in the end it will pay off if you are serious about continuing in this industry. you can make money with it for many years and have it pay for itself for years. you will be able to afford many other things if you bite the bullet in the begining, especially if you are under mom and dads roof and insurance is being paid.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Go buy a Bronco. Sits 5 and plows well. For residential s the turning radius is great. But I am biased.Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Plow_Goddess;1263712 said:


> Why would you look like a fool with your girlfriend in a truck?  Most girls like trucks


Definatly.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im not disagreeing to the slightest bit. It is what it is. I will be looking at a tahoe hopefully i can a trailer mounted cargo carrier and put a blower on that and then fit one in the trunk. I don't know we will have to wait and see


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Just my opinion here of course, but if you are looking to haul your blowers around and push a blade with the truck, your best bet will be a pickup. You will hate putting a blower in the back of a SUV as it will defrost between jobs and where will all that melted yuk go? All over your carpets, soaking into all the cracks and crevices, then you will get that musty, damp, nasty smell and once that happens your friends won't want to even go near your ride. Focus on where your priorities lie: Do you want to continue to develop your entrepreneurial spirit and have a vehicle you can make money with, or is snow removal just a way to make some quick cash? If you in fact do want to grow your own business, my suggestion would be to sit down with your parents and explain to them your honest goals and aspirations, then maybe with a better understanding of your intentions they will help support your hard work and efforts. You sound like you have your head on straight, and unlike many other 16 year olds, you don't mind putting in an honest days work and making things happen. Best of luck to you.

BTW - Love all the Joe Diffie references! Now talk with your parents, go buy a truck that will fit your plans, pick up your girlfriend and "go get a little mud on the tires" (Brad Paisley)


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

76ranger;1266286 said:


> If your girl is more concerned about what you drive than about you its time for a change. And country bumpkin is an insulting term i am a ******* (driving tractor's, atv's, and snowmobiles to school more than your truck makes you qualified).


I agree! And I take it as a compliment when I'm called a *******! I may not be rich, but I work hard and sleep good at night.


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

linycctitan;1274845 said:


> Just my opinion here of course, but if you are looking to haul your blowers around and push a blade with the truck, your best bet will be a pickup. You will hate putting a blower in the back of a SUV as it will defrost between jobs and where will all that melted yuk go? All over your carpets, soaking into all the cracks and crevices, then you will get that musty, damp, nasty smell and once that happens your friends won't want to even go near your ride. Focus on where your priorities lie: Do you want to continue to develop your entrepreneurial spirit and have a vehicle you can make money with, or is snow removal just a way to make some quick cash? If you in fact do want to grow your own business, my suggestion would be to sit down with your parents and explain to them your honest goals and aspirations, then maybe with a better understanding of your intentions they will help support your hard work and efforts. You sound like you have your head on straight, and unlike many other 16 year olds, you don't mind putting in an honest days work and making things happen. Best of luck to you.
> 
> BTW - Love all the Joe Diffie references! Now talk with your parents, go buy a truck that will fit your plans, pick up your girlfriend and "go get a little mud on the tires" (Brad Paisley)


Thanks for all the advice. I have come up with a compromise with my parents. We agreed that for now my priorities should be focused on school and therefore a more commuter friendly car is more appropriate which I do agree because I am going to be the one filling it up. They made a good point get an education after college I can do what ever my heart desires. My mom said you don't have to own one pick up truck you can own 50 but for now I am just going to be sticking with snow removal as a side thing. After college I want to expand to a business kind of like roto rooter. Huge company with many trucks and plows bob cats and blowers. It not just because I love making money I also just love the winter spirit nothing seems better then waking up at 5:30am on a snowday getting out there when all you see is the town plows. As i am finishing up for the day people are waving me down to do their plow their house. However cutting lawns for me just isn't enough money. So I hope one day to either work for a computer networking company or be a special education teacher. i don't know about you but I F$%^ING love snow


----------

